# my 8 1/2 year old cat is very sick!



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

I am really worried about Rusty, my Humane Society rescue, but I am also worried about the chance of his ailment being contagious! Rusty was adopted 8 years ago from the Humane Society, where he had lived in a cage with his siblings from birth till six months, when I got him. He's a great cat.

So around the holidays I noticed he was looking a little thin, but just recently I realized that when I picked him up, he felt like a featherweight. We have five cats (and now Dora, the spayed kitty who had the big infection last month that I posted about, is staying with us as well) so I don't always pay as much attention to each individually. Yesterday we took him to the vet and he'd lost 25% of his body weight since his check-up in August, weighing in now at under seven pounds. They did an xray and nothing looked out of whack, but he was very dehydrated so they gave him some fluids and also something to settle his stomach, because he had puked up some pink fluid. They took blood work.

So this morning, the vet called and said Rusty has the highest wbc count he has ever seen in a cat - I think he said mostly neutrophils. We are in the process of being snowed in by this blizzard on the east coast, and the vet is closed. Dora had some leftover Clavamox, so I started Rusty on that ASAP. But then I did some reading, and kept coming back to leukemia, which the vet also mentioned.

So here is the thing: I have had all my cats tested - once - for feline leukemia. Perhaps it was my misunderstanding, but I thought once they're negative, they are fine. I do have one who goes out and stays around the yard, but she is the only one, she is 11, and she's never tangled with another cat out there. She hardly ever even goes out, so it's not a regular thing.

Is it possible that Rusty could have feline leukemia and I didn't know it? I'm wondering if the shelter tested him and was wrong, and we didn't reconfirm, but that would have been eight years ago - would it have waited this long to show up? If not what else could cause these symptoms, and should I be worried about it being contagious to the others? Of course I'll ask the vet when we speak again tomorrow - he has to somehow get me a fresh dose of medicine and the lab was going to run further tests - but since they're closed today I can't call and ask him about this. It's got me worried sick now - if the other cats could be at risk, I'll need to isolate Rusty ASAP, but could it be too late?

Thanks for reading. I am just hoping that it's nothing contagious, above all! He has no fever or obvious signs of infection, all of his organs are functioning, there are no tumors and his gums look healthy. He has just lost weight. He hasn't lost his appetite, in fact he is hungrier than ever. But he's not diabetic and his thyroid levels were also normal.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd be worried too, but I'm not sure what I'd expect at this point. That's a *huge* weight loss. that would be like if I suddenly dropped to about 85 pounds since August.  

At this point it seems a bit pointless to worry about contagion, everyone has had plenty of opportunity to get whatever it is, if it's catching. I'd not think a few more days would make a whole lot of difference, but am not a vet, not an expert. I've had two cats die of Feline Leuk, but that was many decades ago when the disease was just being properly identified. Yes, your description does sound like it, but probably sounds like twenty other things too. I send best wishes to you for Rusty and an easily cleared infection.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks, eldercat. I'm kicking myself for not taking him sooner, and my main concern is for Dora, the kitten, because she was just cleared of feline leuk a couple of months ago, before she came here with my son for the holidays. Now, she's only been exposed to the others for a month or so, so I don't know how quickly the transmission could take place, if that's what this is. I wonder if there's a chance her limited exposure might have spared her coming in contact. But they do share food bowls and litterboxes, and Rusty used to come in the room to meet Dora when she was isolated as the new cat and then with her difficult spay recovery.

I guess the next few days will show us more. For now, to make me feel like I'm doing something, I've put Rusty in a bedroom with his own amenities, and he'll be perfectly happy in there with a few visits. I know the other cats could also have whatever he has and not be showing signs, but at least I am trying. I should isolate Dora, but she'd rip down the door if I even tried locking her in a room again.

Sigh. These cats :-( I really hope it's a rampant infection and nothing viral. I wonder if there's any way it could be a cancer that's NOT feline leukemia...is there any other kind that cats can get?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So sorry you are going through this.

Did you get a copy of the blood results? If so, you might want to post them here as some members are quite good at reading them. Did your cat have a fever? Anything the vet remarked in during the examination? 

While he is not eating and dehydrated, you will have to closely monitor and keep food and water going in. We ended up doing SubQ fluids on Simba for a few days until he started drinking more in his own. Your cat is dehydrated if his gums are sticky or if you scrip if him and his fur doesn't immediately go back normal. You may also have to learn to syringe in water to help with hydration. His hydration levels are extremely important right now. Dry food will dehydrate him more, so try to get him eating more wet food. 

Until you know what is wrong with him, I would still quarantine him from your other cats. It may or may not be leukaemia or something contagious ... But, just in case it is, less contact until you get a definitive diagnosis would not hurt.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

No, no copy- I tried to mentally note everything: highest wbc count he's ever seen in a cat, in fact was almost all wbcs. I think he said neutrophils and the lab said they weren't sure what kind but wanted to run more tests. He said he was also anemic and he feels this is something that's been going on for a while. I asked about leukemia and he said could be but only way to know is bone marrow biopsy (!) but isn't there a blood test for feline leuk? Are we talking about different things?

He had no fever, nothing abnormal on exam and they even took a full body X-ray (ka-Ching!!$$&) he's purring on my lap now, as I came in to visit him and he climbed up.

They gave him sub-q fluids last night- also some stomach med but he refused all food last night. This morning he's ravenous again.

Thanks, mochas mom. If I can get the results I'll share them.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

You have a right to any and all test results for your cat....you simply have to ask.

I am no expert in feline leukaemia, but from what I know, it is usually one of two simple blood tests....I believe the ELISA or IFA....a bone marrow biopsy is not normally needed for this. I think the IFA is the lab test that is more definitive. Perhaps your vet suspects something else might be at factor here and doesn't want to worry you.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

We're in this blizzard so he just looked up the results and called me from home. I'll ask when next we speak. If it's feline leuk, I'll be furious, because what the heck? We never failed to test for this when bringing in a cat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wilberry,
Sending Healing Prayers for him, and HUGS for you,
I hope you'll be able to get a definitive answer soon...
I know the waiting, can be the worst...
Sharon


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you, Sharon! I had him isolated and this morning he'd had enough and begged for release. So he's watching the snow settle from the dining room window now. If he weren't so thin, I'd never believe he was so ill  (don't know why the photo insists on being sideways...)


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Update: I spoke to one of the vets, so they're going to run the FIV/FELV test in the morning when the lab reopens, so I should have those results tomorrow afternoon since they already have the blood. Praying it will be negative, it gives him a slightly better prognosis even if he has lymphoma but mainly it clears the rest of the brood. The test is another $100 so I really hope I don't have to do it on five more cats!

When did everything get so expensive? It was over $400 when we walked out of there and we'll drop another $150 today between the blood and the antibiotic. We spent over $1000 on Dora when she was spayed and had the infection and my dog got a skin infection which cost me $300! The other dog was over $400 with a mystery ailment that caused me to learn he has a bladder stone (an incidental finding, not the cause of his problem) which will need addressing in the near future. It's crazy! I am definitely not replacing pets as they go anymore. It's a good thing I have no other hobbies! Is pet insurance helpful?


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I got pet insurance for my 17-year-old cat a few years ago. I believe it's ~$1,100/year (might be cheaper for a younger pet) and it's been hugely helpful so far. 

I got Pets Best Insurance. Just as a quick overview - I have a plan with a $5,000 annual limit and a $200 deductible. They cover 90% of costs (well, costs that fall under the things that are covered, anyway!)

Just recently, my cat had an intestinal blockage that needed a vet procedure - the final costs were $1,200, and Pets Best sent me a check for $822. 

It's expensive, and so far I haven't needed it, but my cat IS 17 with several chronic illnesses (CRF/CKD, IBD, and hyperT) so the insurance is definitely an "investment" in the possibilities that she will need future procedures. 

FYI my plan lists that it covers:

-Accidents, Illnesses, Cancer, Hereditary Conditions, Emergency Visits, Surgeries
-Take-Home Prescriptions
-Accident & Illness Exam Fees
-Rehabilitation, Acupuncture & Chiropractic

It notably does NOT cover regular exams/senior exams, but I plan on adding that benefit when I renew the coverage this May.

So in my opinion, it's worth it - you can weigh the different plans and decide what seems best for you and your pets.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Here is an update on Rusty. We still don't know what is wrong with him. He's doing better, I think, in terms of his coat looking a little sleeker. He's still extremely thin. He never really acted sick, if he hadn't thrown up the pink last Friday I might not have rushed him in. He hasn't puked again at all.

Anyway, he's been on Clavamox for seven days now. He does NOT have FELV/FIV, thankfully, although the odds were pretty much in his favor in that respect. I still don't have lab values, have not seen the vet, just talked on the phone, but the lab studied the wbc's and saw NO cancer cells. They said it was consistent with an overwhelming bacterial infection! They said if he was a female unspayed cat they would suspect the uterus (clearly he is not). They even seem to think the anemia is coming from the high neutrophils and is not anemia in its own right. He eats and acts fairly normal. He's either loose in the house or in a room with another problem cat (I am having several of these lately, it seems) with whom he loves to cuddle. 

So the vetwanted to re-weigh Rusty and redo the CBC at the end of the Clavamox - which he calls late next week. 

I got really annoyed with them today because I asked to bring him tomorrow for the CBC - I suspect we will run out of the Clavamox early next week and would like to know if he needs more, or if he needs something different. The vet I speak to is out till Tuesday and after my experience with Dora (spayed kitty with infection just last month) I am just really tapped out with patience for the vets never being available and having to ask different ones or take a tech's word for it. Also, they charge $60 for a bottle of Clavamox, which I saw online for $23 - Dora went through two bottles on top of a bottle of amoxil and a shot of Convenia. 

I called my local Rite Aid, who said that they don't have it, but when they do, it's $41. I'm really irritated. I've spent thousands of dollars at this vet in the past three months and don't really feel like the quality of care is there like it used to be. The vets are good when you get them, but there's no continuity and it gets frustrating and expensive when they all make their own decisions.

Does anyone know if a week would be enough time for the antibiotic to significantly improve? I'd think we would want to know partway through the course if it was working...

Lakota, thanks for the post. That sounds like a break-even situation right now! I picked up a pamphlet on insurance for the cats, but the girl at the desk wasn't too helpful (surprise, just goes along with what I just said above).

I'm actually so annoyed that I canceled an appointment I'd just made for my other cat, Puff. Puff is peeing around the house, maybe behavioral but she's overdue for her visit anyway. I'm taking her to the local cats-only vet instead, so maybe I'll end up switching everyone over. I've heard great things, they have just one vet who is always there and they're closer to my home. So we'll see. I still have two dogs, so I can't be too loud about a possible departure, and I don't want to leave rashly after 20 years. I'm just really still upset from the Dora experience.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you're going through so much trouble with your vets - I totally sympathize, those are the exact reasons why I switched vets recently.

I'm not sure how long it takes for an antibiotic to really start "working" in terms of being able to see an impact - I would assume in just a few days - but I know my (human) doctor always tells me to take the FULL run of antibiotics (7-10 days or whatever they prescribe) even if I start feeling better. I assume that's more of a "cover your butt" situation rather than "you need to take 10 days' worth before we see an effect" - but I'm going to guess you'll see a larger difference if you wait until nearer the end of the run of antibiotics. If you go in sooner, there might only be a slight difference in lab values, which a vet may wave off as within normal fluctuating values. I'm not sure, though, that's only my opinion!

And, I think, depending on what state you live in, a vet HAS to give you a prescription that you can fill anywhere you want, if you ask for the prescription. In California, I know it's a law - I got my cat's Revolution way cheaper by asking my vet to give me the prescription, which I then used to buy the Revo on Drs. Foster and Smith's website. There are a lot of online pet pharmacies that will offer meds MUCH cheaper than any vet will - I plan on doing this same thing with my cat's Felimazole medication (for hyperthyroid) if the vet tries to charge me beaucoup $$$ when I next fill it. Anyway, you can check your state's laws here:

https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Pages/veterinary-prescription-orders.aspx

EDIT: Looks like, in New Jersey, you CAN ask a vet for the prescription to have it filled elsewhere, and by law they have to give it to you ;}


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks LakotaWolf- I will definitely ask for a prescription if he needs more! $60 for a week to ten days is just crazy


----------



## Chatts77 (Jan 31, 2016)

How's Rusty doing?


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for asking - he's about the same. He puked up red liquid blood today, though, so that may not be good :-( he has a follow up for blood work and a weight check tomorrow night.

The weird thing is he's always so hungry! I've never seen him eat so much and now he's even eating dry food. He'd been only eating soulistic in gravy but now he eats everything. But still so skinny. No idea what to do next.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no wilberry, vomiting blood is not a good sign. Is he eating/acting ok otherwise? If you have an emergency vet near you, I'd call and ask if they think you should bring him in or if it would be ok to wait until the vet visit tomorrow. If not, I'd call your regular vet first thing in the morning and tell them Rusty vomited blood. 

I'm not sure, but I don't think giving more antibiotics - or at least more of the same antibiotic - would be helpful. You do need to give it for the whole time so that he doesn't build up a resistance to that antibiotic, which would make it ineffective the next time. 

Sending my best wishes for you and Rusty!


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

spirite, I know :-( the reason he is on the antibiotic is because his white count is through the roof, off the charts, highest this vet had ever seen in a cat. So tonight we will go in and have the CBC repeated. He's puked blood before, but this was the reddest ever, and it had a big clot in it, too. The first time was around the holidays - it was just a pale pink liquid and I wasn't sure he'd even done it because I just found it on the floor. The next time was about two weeks ago, and I saw him doing it. It was pale pink with small clots in it. The vet said this was probably due to irritation in the esophagus and not necessarily related to these other problems.

As quick recap of background from earlier post: xray was clear (whole body) and nothing found on clinical exam. Just extreme weight loss (25% of body weight since August) and these awful blood results - but all liver, kidney, thyroid, etc values were normal. The only thing wrong was the exorbitant wbc/neutrophil count and some anemia, which could be a result of the high wbc's. But we don't know what is infected. Hence the clavamox, which he basically finished up this morning.

He is SO HUNGRY. I don't get it. Starved, all the time. And so, so skinny, although he may have gained back a few ounces. His fur looks sleeker. He's not really acting unwell other than the occasional puking. My husband took a picture of the bright red liquid last night, so we'll show that to the vet tonight. Also, the cat used to beg for water from the faucet every second. He has stopped doing that and won't even come to the sinks anymore. It's weird.

So the test that they suggested was an abdominal ultrasound. For $500. I don't think we will do that. The only news it can give us is bad news, and then we'd be right where we are now in terms of options, but $500 more in the hole. So I'll see tonight, but if anyone has suggestions as to what I might ask/say, I am happy to hear them. We're seeing a different vet because that's the way it seems to be these days. If I can't go during business hours or on alternate Saturdays, I have to take what I get.

Thanks, all.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Quick edit: The last time he puked, we did rush him right in, and that's when he went on Clavamox (after blood tests came in). They gave him fluids and "something to settle his stomach" and I really thought he'd die that night. He didn't eat a thing. So the thing that was supposed to settle his stomach I think actually made it worse. The next morning, he ate again and began to improve. So this is the first time he has puked blood since starting the medicine. He did throw up a little white the night before last, though. But I knew his follow-up was coming so I just cleaned it up.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Poor thing. I hope they figure out what is wrong with him. We went through months of testing with one of my cats and I was about to say goodbye, when I asked for one more x ray, after x rays months before. They were able to see a blockage in his small intestine, which was an object he had eaten, and they were able to remove. 

I know how you feel, it's awful when you just don't know what it is. We were in the same boat about the ultrasound, thinking that they would probably find something but there could be nothing we could do. Hoping to hear that he is doing better.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I really hate saying these words.....but high neutrophils, vomiting, weight loss, anemia.....these were all the signs our Simba showed and he was diagnosed with dry FIP. He is two months post diagnosis and doing well on Prednisolone for now.


----------



## Chatts77 (Jan 31, 2016)

It took me more than 7 months to find a fungal infection in my cat. My cat tested negative because they searched for an antibody which my cat was too weak to produce. It wasn't until a test searching for the antigen was performed did the vet find the fungal infection. That's the lesson I learned in my ordeal. Dont search for antibodies, search for antigens, because if they're really there, the result will always be positive. I really hope you get this one figured out. Maybe look at what tests have already been run that could have a false negative, that may really be positive. If the paperwork says antibody test for anything, you may want to run similar tests that search for antigens instead. 

good luck


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

They didn't run any antibody tests as far as I know- just a repeat CBC. The vet did a cheap in-office ultrasound when she drew the blood and thought his spleen looked dark and enlarged and maybe something off in his intestines.

Anyway, his blood count was off the charts again but it had doubled (!). The wbc count is now well over 100,000 and the anemia has worsened as well. Now they're thinking he has leukemia (thankfully he tested negative for FIV/FELV so this is more of a chronic malignancy than a viral process, so the other cats are ok) 

We don't know what to do; we're out of town for overnight- heading back today but there's this sudden blizzard here- but the vet wants to do prednisone and a Convenia shot (to avoid harsh meds in his belly) and see if that buys him time and eases discomfort. He's one of our very best cats and this is so sad. But we're starting to feel that the time to say goodbye may be near. Heroic measures and invasive testing to give him a few more weeks just don't make sense to us.


----------



## Chatts77 (Jan 31, 2016)

It took two tests to get a positive fungal result. My cat barely made it. My cats wbc was off the charts, meaning she was fighting infection. Doxcycline is used to make those cells dissapate according to the first specialist I saw that didn't find the fungal infection. Your cat is fighting something, what is it? The right vet would most likely be able to find it. If your cat goes outside and rolls in the dirt where birds poop, it's possible. My cat got sick last May, meaning she lived with this for a while. Keep us updated


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

This cat doesn't go outside and he's losing weight despite eating heartily. Very sad. We'll get him Convenia and prednisone first thing tomorrow; we're almost home but the vet will be closed by the time we're there. He has an appointment at 9:30. Thanks


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

My fingers and Win's claws are crossed for Rusty! :{

Really you just simply have to ask yourself if Rusty is still enjoying life. If he got a bit of treatment, would he be comfortable enough and happy even if it's only for a few more weeks? Then, it's worth fighting for his life. 

If he doesn't seem to be enjoying anything, and is in pain, then it's time to let go.

You never have to choose to let them go too soon, just because a vet says so, etc.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you Lakota. I just feel it in my bones that there isn't going to be anything we can do for Rusty; however he does still enjoy lying with the other cats and just roaming the house. Two things worry me: is he in pain, and what is it like to always be hungry and never feel sated? The vet would have me do the expensive testing to determine what it is, but that would do no more than put a name to what is likely incurable anyway. With a white count that high, they first said overwhelming infection but then said it might be inflammation. 

I think we'll just wait until he looks like he's ready. At least this Convenia shot and the steroids to try to make him comfortable. I have never had a cat just die on its own - we've lost four dogs and one cat in our adult lives, and every single one of them had to be put down, although the dog and one of the cats were practically there; the other three were just wasting away or suffering somehow. It's the difficult side of having a pet.:sad:


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

As long as the front desk at the vet office knows that when you say "now" you mean "NOW" not some time end of next week... You've done the best you can. And you're closely watching for any change. It's the pain thing that spooks me the most, as cats don't b*tch and moan the way people do, complaining about how bad they feel. They hide it for all they're worth. Much sympathy and strength.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Possibly an internal parasite?


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Bluemilk, interestingly they didn't even do a stool test. I only saw his stool once that I knew it was his, when he was alone in a room before the feline leukemia test came back negative. My other cat just had a check-up and I took hers. They said it didn't matter whose it was, if they found anything they'd treat them all. So I should get that result tomorrow. Would that cause these troubles with the white count, though? And vomiting blood, but normal looking stools?


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Eldercat thanks for the thoughts. I know what you mean about the pain. His zest for life isn't what it was, and I worry he's in pain. But the vet said it could also be the anemia sapping his strength. Today he's still the same, just acting like a cat. He seems thin and tired but not at death's door by any means.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

When I most clearly saw *pain*, the cat went to some comfy spot and curled up. A few minutes later he moved to some other spot and curled up. A few minutes later he moved again and curled up. I thought, hmmm, that doesn't look right. And then he moved to the middle of the path and just bowed up, hunched up. Like he was waiting, and he wasn't seeing what was there, he was focused inward. I put him in the cat carry box and went directly to the phone and the vet. Good luck. You know your animals, and you'll most likely see it if it's there.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Aww  yes-he's not there yet. He's spending a lot of time in a locked bedroom with my most feral cat who is isolated for peeing because she's terrified of two of the others. So Rusty's illness means she has a roommate and they're both ok with it. Whenever I bring him out, he ends up running back to the door. I'll post if there's any change, hopefully just status quo for the work week. He's on the prednisone now.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Arrgh. Don't you just *hate* having to leave for work with all this going on? Not that being hmoe is any easier, though at least at work one is (we hope) busy and productive... sitting home watching can be very long and counterproductive. Best wishes for a good week for you and Rusty... and the most feral. Wish I could catch mine.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you! Just heard from the other vet too - Puff, Rusty's counterpart, has bacteria in her bladder  ... But her CBC was normal, at least.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

So, a weird and gross thing just happened. I just got home from work and was feeding the inmates when I smelled a strong stench of cat pee. We've been having this problem, and I assumed it was Puff, because she has been our suspect before, it was always on the downstairs tables and she'd always be around them all night (we never caught her peeing on the dropcam). As I posted, Puff was just diagnosed with a bladder infection and she's on antibiotics. There have been no incidents for about a week before her diagnosis.

So I pulled up the dropcam history and started watching and who do I find but RUSTY on the stove at 2pm. I couldn't really tell what he was doing, so he *could have been just sniffing, but I didn't even see Puff walking across the kitchen until 5pm. (The dropcam records events, but watching actual time lapses can be tedious.)

So now I am wondering - was Puff ever the pee-er? Is this Rusty's first time? And mostly, is it at all possible that a full blown UTI could be causing him to have the symptoms that have been diagnosed as leukemia? (the high wbc count and the weight loss) He was never tested for that. They tested Puff by drawing the urine directly out of her bladder. The only checks Rusty had were the full body xray and the rudimentary ultrasound. I'm not sure how to proceed - there was no blood in the urine, and there's also the few times he's puked blood. Of course, he is also on prednisone, so this could have made him do this, even if Puff was the previous offender. And Puff is being treated by the feline vet - Rusty is still at our regular vet.

Weird.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So you think maybe Rusty peed on the stove? My friend's cat peed into the toaster... Hello, what????  It seems to me that you've just not found out what's up with Rusty yet. Maybe someone else will have an idea of what you next step could be.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Eldercat, that's exactly right! Someone peed on the range and he was spotted on the nanny cam in the spot! I'm doubting it but wondering if a uti could cause the symptoms he has. He's still the same, but hungrier and thirstier from the steroids.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The mystery continues.....hope you find some definitive answers soon. All the best to you and for Rusty.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks catlover - Rusty is doing so well (peeing aside) after his Convenia shot and while he's on the steroid that I almost don't believe that we could be losing him soon! Of course, that's also consistent with the GI lymphoma that's been mentioned as a possible diagnosis. I'll call the doctor early in the week to check in and ask if it's worth it at all to check some urine. Logic tells me they wouldn't have missed this, and it probably should have left him yowling in the litter box if his white count was that high - but I just have to ask anyway. They did mention a 'necrotic tumor' somewhere could also cause that sort of blood result. None of the hypothesis have been good ones. But if he were human, he would have been admitted and hooked up to IV antibiotics; not just treated with an oral one that didn't even work :-( - although, if it's cancer, no antibiotic will work. And the vets are pretty certain that it's some sort of cancer.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Just thought I'd post an update on Rusty. He's been on the prednisone for two weeks and a couple of days and he seems to be putting weight back on. He acts pretty normal and it's hard to believe he's as sick as they say. They are fairly confident that it's lymphoma or some sort of blood cancer but the prednisone is a wonder drug! He hasn't puked blood since before he went on it (of course, he also only did this every couple of weeks anyway, so maybe one is coming). The only thing I do notice is that his coat is not sleek. At first it was dry, but now it's sort of greasy. I'm not sure if he isn't grooming himself or if it's the steroid, or the disease itself.

But for now, we are glad to have him almost as his old self. One day at a time. And I got good news on Puff, his old friend, who I suspect of peeing in the house. She had tested positive for bacteria in her urine and took antibiotics for two weeks, and her retest was all clear. 

Hopefully this streak will last a while. I got home from work and Rusty wasn't waiting for me - I got worried, but he came out of my room and ate. So, maybe another sign. Who knows.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

My friends cat who lost so much weight was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. Just something to consider.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Rusty seems to be putting on weight and is doing better - and that Puff's ok too! 

How long does he need to be on the prednisone? What does the vet think is the next step? It's awful not knowing what's wrong and just sort of waiting and watching.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

NOLA that was my first thought. They tested his thyroid and it and everything else that might cause this were fine. Only the red and white blood cell counts were off, and the white was way off and both got worse after the first two weeks when he took clavamox. 

spirite - thank you - and that's just it. There IS no next step. ?? They are so sure that he has lymphoma or leukemia, and since I didn't want to do expensive and invasive testing to find out that he needs chemo to prolong his life by a few months, this was the solution. I guess this is what was expected of the pred, but I didn't expect it to be so dramatic. I asked the vet how long will he be able to stay well on the meds, and he said he couldn't even begin to guess. I feel as if I may ask for more blood work - what if it was just an infection and the convenia shot cured it? But I also know that the steroids were supposed to bring down the inflammation, and if that's what is happening, once the inflammation becomes severe again, there won't be anything more we can do. But it's so hard to believe, because he is like his old self again.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

wilberry, I just read through the whole thread again and wondered if the vet ever had any ideas about the bright red blood that Rusty vomited. Is it a symptom of lymphoma, infection, and/or leukemia? 

I think it could be worth it to take him to the cats-only clinic. You can ask your regular vet for copies of all of his bloodwork and bring them with you. A second opinion could be helpful (I have cancer, and the second opinion resulted in a different and more logical treatment plan), especially from a vet who only treats cats and may have a lot more experience with different symptoms and illnesses. 

As for more bloodwork, you may want to ask the vet if the Convenia would affect the results. Convenia is effective for 14 days, but it stays in a cat's system for 60+ days, which is why it's controversial. While adverse reactions (even death) are rare, if your cat has an adverse reaction, he can't just get rid of the med by vomiting. 

In the meantime, it's great that he seems completely healthy and happy and not in pain, which was one of your biggest concerns. Short of a diagnosis and treatment, I guess that's the next best thing.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

spirite,

They think the red vomiting was probably caused by some sort of GI bleed. The weird thing about that is that he never had any diarrhea. He threw up pink a couple of times, but only once that bright red and that was after two weeks on clavamox, actually, and that's when he became more anemic and his white count doubled again, when it was already sky high.

Since he had the convenia shot (he was at death's door at that point, if it had killed him, it really wouldn't have been the shot's fault) he hasn't thrown up at all. However, he also started the steroid at the same time. He takes one 5mg pill a day, and he's done so for three weeks. The one vet made the comment that it helps "for about a month," so if that's the case we will see soon, I guess. I did scoop one of the litterboxes this morning and found what may have been diarrhea. But it's a litterbox that he has access to, but usually not, because it's for my feral cat who has to live in a bedroom because she's terrified of two other cats. Rusty goes in to visit her sometimes, and may have used her box but I can't be sure. So, is this the beginning of it not working, or is it just a fluke?

I took my other cat to the cat-only vet and am not so sure I was that impressed. I've seen two vets in the practice with Rusty and they both seem to agree; plus it's a diagnosis based on the bloodwork. Any vet will be able to tell me more if I'm willing to subject Rusty to ultrasounds and biopsies. And the bottom line is, if it's lymphoma, it will kill him. We might be able to buy him a little more time but it won't be pleasant for him and the cost will be astronomical. So we've decided to treat him conservatively, and hope for the best. I wish the diagnostics were not so difficult! They haven't even offered follow-up blood work but I guess if he continues to do well for another month or so, I'll insist.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope I'm not being insensitive in saying this but Oz (the tabby in my avatar died of lymphoma) when he was only 18 months old but we were relieved that it was "normal" cancer rather than FILV because of the other cats. He and all but one of them had been vaccinated against it but there was the possibility that it was already in him before the vaccination in which case he would probably have passed it Jem as well as they had been together since babies. With the aid of steroids, etc. we had quite a few months of him being his old self and they were worth the world. Our vet did not recommend further treatment as he said it would almost certainly not be effective in the long term and while it might extend his life for a bit of extra time he would be feeling miserable. It was a terrible time and my heart goes out to you but that extra time we had thanks to the injections was a blessing. We enjoyed him as much as we could and gave him as good a tie as we possibly could.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Arianwen, not insensitive at all, we went through the same thing, when the first blood work came back and the vet said leukemia or lymphoma I suddenly thought, oh no! what if he somehow contracted it, or the shelter lied about his negative test, and had them retest him. So it was negative and I know the other cats don't have to worry about that.

I am happy to hear that you experienced the same sort of recovery with the steroids with your cat and that it lasted several months. We just feel that we are in uncharted territory. But what do you mean injections? Rusty takes a prednisolone tablet daily. Although that's really not a problem, he's a pretty compliant cat and he gets it before his yummy dinner. But did they give you injected steroids? Thank you!

p.s.: edit - how did they diagnose his lymphoma? Ours is just based on blood work (high WBC low RBC) and a very rudimentary in-office ultrasound (the cheap kind, not the one that travels around, our vet doesn't have the fancy equipment on-site) as well as his symptoms of weight loss despite hearty appetite, and vomiting blood.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

As with you, they did blood work - including eliminating the possibility of FILV. He also had a scan.

He had steroid injections rather than tablets which was easier as while we were waiting for results, he had no appetite at all. He didn't vomit blood but had bad nose-bleeds. 

The nose bleeds stopped with the injections and he got his energy and appetite back. The vet was up-front with us from the start that it wasn't a cure just buying some quality time


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello - just an update. We had to let our little Rusty go last week. He stopped responding to the steroids and began losing weight and energy again. He had a good run for an extra two months which gave us time to adjust to the reality that his time with us was limited. He was our only male in the brood, and one of the best cats ever. We have an SPCA foster failure who lives in a room alone out of fear of other cats and he would go and visit her, and she would just run to him and rub on him - she is so confused now.

We never did get the true diagnosis as that would have been expensive but all signs point to intestinal lymphoma. At the end, he weighed 5.44 pounds despite eating heartily up until the day we took him in, which was the day that he lost his appetite and nearly all of his strength. He was probably just right around his 9th birthday when he left us, based on his age when I found him in the shelter.

Thanks to all who weighed in along the journey. RIP to Rusty. Q-tips and hair ties and shiny jewelry are safe again. :-(


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy on your loss. Glad you were able to make the decision before it got even worse. Poor little guy. Poor you. Poor lonely SPCA foster failure now all alone. Sigh. Pain all around. RIP Rusty. Enjoy being over The Bridge.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

RIP to Rusty. He was a loved and well cared for cat.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wilberry, I am so sorry about Rusty.  I'm glad that the steroids gave you some extra time him. It must have been so hard to make that decision, but you spared him any suffering. Sending hugs.


----------



## wilberry228 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you, spirite and eldercat. We miss Rusty every day; when he began to get thin, I never expected that he'd be gone that quickly. You both were a great comfort over the past few months!

edit: and NebraskaCat! Thank you - too - !


----------

